# Audi Symphony II+ Audio & Bluetooth



## Amazingmin (Sep 18, 2016)

Hello one and all! Well as promised, here is the first of many stupid questions I'll be asking as a TT newbee.

I think I have been misled by the salesman where I bought my car from. He said in a video that I can connect my mobile phone to the Audi symphony II+ via Bluetooth.
I've tried but my phone cannot find any devices. it seems the vehicle does not have any of the bits and pieces necessary to allow me to use a hands free mobile phone. No monitoring unit, no adaptor, no phone cradle, no multifunction steering wheel controls.

Furthermore, when I checked the compatibility list, my phone is not even supported.

I cant see any way to use a hands free in this car short of investing a large wedge of money. Can anyone confirm that this would be the case? [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Bobo2211 (Sep 27, 2015)

Check your glove box if there is any cable for AMI? Btw, your car might not have the option of bluetooth interface pre-installed, you can retrofit it anyway


----------



## Amazingmin (Sep 18, 2016)

Bobo2211 said:


> Check your glove box if there is any cable for AMI? Btw, your car might not have the option of bluetooth interface pre-installed, you can retrofit it anyway


Errrr, what's an AMI? :?


----------



## tttony (Dec 21, 2014)

AMI = Audi Music Interface. Its a unit in the top right of the glove box.

In the TT, Bluetooth for phone calls and streaming music from a phone are separate functions. The factory Bluetooth phone module is under the carpet under one of the front seats (can't remember which one - sorry).

If you haven't got a multi function steering wheel (MFSW) you won't have phone Bluetooth or AMI.

All the factory bits can be retrofitted but it can be costly depending onwhether new or used parts are used and who does the work.

I would say that a MFSW is a safety must.


----------



## Amazingmin (Sep 18, 2016)

tttony said:


> AMI = Audi Music Interface. Its a unit in the top right of the glove box.
> 
> In the TT, Bluetooth for phone calls and streaming music from a phone are separate functions. The factory Bluetooth phone module is under the carpet under one of the front seats (can't remember which one - sorry).
> 
> ...


Strangely enough, the car does have an AMI in the glove box. I can't see what use it could be as an mp3 input if you can't control it with either MFSW or Sat Nav RNS-E. I don't have sat nav either!


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

If you haven't got rns-e then You haven't got AMI, you'll have the basic iPod dock

No audi stereos have Bluetooth, totally separate module for calls etc, nothing to do with stereo model 
No audi system for the tt allows Bluetooth streaming either, this is done by adding aftermarket parts

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Amazingmin (Sep 18, 2016)

ReTTro fit said:


> If you haven't got rns-e then You haven't got AMI, you'll have the basic iPod dock
> 
> No audi stereos have Bluetooth, totally separate module for calls etc, nothing to do with stereo model
> No audi system for the tt allows Bluetooth streaming either, this is done by adding aftermarket parts
> ...


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Anything can be retro fitted, rns-e & mfsw are very easy to do, done loads

Rns-e wouldn't require any additional equipment

Mfsw would very likely require a higher revision steering module 
For your car ( 8P0 953 549 F )
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/252539804122

Here's a wheel, you'd use your existing airbag 
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/172326265291

You'd need a different airbag loom too or just add the 3 wires to your existing one

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lazyboy (Aug 24, 2016)

Sorry to jump in here but my question is related...

I have the iPod dock in my glovebox. Is there an adapter available which plugs into the dock and has a new-style iPhone plug on the other end ( lightning, I think)?


----------



## Stealth69 (Jun 25, 2012)

You can buy a 30pin to lightening adapter for peanuts

Something like this

adapter


----------



## Lazyboy (Aug 24, 2016)

Thanks!

I paid £29 for an Apple adapter at pc world today but it didn't fit! Luckily they gave me a full refund.


----------



## tttony (Dec 21, 2014)

Amazingmin. If I was in your position, I'd seriously consider fitting an after market head unit. There are many double DIN units available from Pioneer; Alpine and Kenwood that would give you Bluetooth for phone calls and for streaming music from your phone. Many other functions such as sat nav, app radio, reversing camera and DAB radio are also available. Pay your money and take your choice. Prices from just over £200 up. The full installation kit from Connects2 is also required.

I would also fit a MFSW and cruise control, if you haven't got it, at the same time.


----------



## Lazyboy (Aug 24, 2016)

Stealth69 said:


> You can buy a 30pin to lightening adapter for peanuts
> 
> Something like this
> 
> adapter


So I bought this adaptor and plugged it into the glovebox iPod dock with my iPod nano 7th gen plugged into the other end. My Audi Symphony stereo is not picking up any sound from the iPod and when I press the cd button there is still no sound.

Does anyone know what I'm doing wrong?


----------



## Stealth69 (Jun 25, 2012)

Ok this is a super stupid question but did you plug both the Lightning and the 3.5 jack in or just the Lightning connector?!


----------



## Lazyboy (Aug 24, 2016)

Stealth69 said:


> Ok this is a super stupid question but did you plug both the Lightning and the 3.5 jack in or just the Lightning connector?!


Not such a stupid question at all. I only plugged the lightning connector in! Am I supposed to plug them both in?


----------



## Stealth69 (Jun 25, 2012)

Dunno dude, try it  was just thinking perhaps the Lightning controls it but the audio is actually shipped down the 3.3 jack for some reason

Was just a thought buddy


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Stealth69 said:


> Dunno dude, try it  was just thinking perhaps the Lightning controls it but the audio is actually shipped down the 3.3 jack for some reason
> 
> Was just a thought buddy


That's exactly how it works, the 3.5 must be plugged in as that's how the audio is transferred

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lazyboy (Aug 24, 2016)

Thanks for the tips but I just tried it again and nothing happened.

I connected both cables (lightning and 3.5 mm), pressed the cd button and it showed no discs. I pressed the cd button again to see the 7-12 discs but when I selected any of these discs (which the manual says should correspond to playlists) the display reverted to saying 'aux in connected'. I could not get any music to play whatsoever.

Is there anything I'm missing?


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

It should be 7-11 
That means you have more than 5 playlists available so it shows 7-12

you need to select 12 to play all music from phone 
Make sure you have the volume up on the phone when plugged in too

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lazyboy (Aug 24, 2016)

I don't know what I'm doing wrong but I can't get the iPod to play music through the head unit.

I have connected both plugs and the iPod has charged and music on it. If works find with the 3.5mm aux in in the console.

When I select CD 6-12 all of the screen on the stereo is blank next to the CD numbers. Therefore, nothing to select and no music.


----------



## Amazingmin (Sep 18, 2016)

Thanks to everyone for your advice. After just 7 days of ownership, The car was returned to the dealership. They offered to take it back because of numerous mechanical issues that I had found, plus the inaccurate statements about mobile phone compatibility and stone chips in the paintwork.
I am picking up another one from a different dealer tomorrow Saturday 30th September, which has MFSW and Bluetooth adaptor.

Thanks for the idea to change the head unit. I might even consider a Sat Nav module. Has anyone ever fitted one of the after market sat nav or radio cd units that are available and are they any good?


----------



## tttony (Dec 21, 2014)

Wow! I hope you have better luck with the new one.

There are many threads on here about all the options for changing the HU.


----------

